# Playmobil hits the rails in G scale



## Andrewcp (Apr 12, 2010)

The Playmobil loco is out, it runs really nice on our club layout

http://s584.photobucket.com/us...;o=1

http://s584.photobucket.com/user/f3...=1&o=0

It come with the loco, one flat car with three small containers and a loop of plastic track. Some features are directional head lights, a low powered sound system and is fully RC. The loco runs on six AA battery and one 9v battery. Great train for small kid and it is build like a tank.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Are the wheels plastic or metal? I've got one of their Swiss-ish passenger trains which runs nicely, but totally eats the batteries and has plastic wheels. 

Later, 

K


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

A club member turned up at our club meet with the set two weeks ago.I was most impressed with the whole set.Loco looks neat and performs well. Nice and smooth low speed with a decent clip available on the big sweeping curves of the track.
The R/C has more than adequate range with the 2.4 GHz R/C.
Plastic wheels if memory serves me correctly.
Run time was about 120 minutes pulling the cars on regular AA rechargeables
The only thing I didn't like was the TX hand piece ergonomics. It looks and feels like a two handed game controller. The centre off speed control knob was in the middle which made it a bit awkward to use one handed.
Great play value for the littlies too. The cab top is removable and the passengers can be moved around. Big gondola for loads too.Perhaps it might get kids used to doing things with two handed R/C for when they grow up and build Garden Railways. They would already be indoctrinated into it.









Bravo Playmobil


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

The Playmobile equipment also makes great "kitbashing fodder." Here is what I made using the double bucket containerized dump car. 



























Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Andrewcp (Apr 12, 2010)

Im hoping to put kadee on it, anyone tried that?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooops I misread, I deleted,
Nothing to see here.









John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

The couplers you see on my car are Kadee G #779.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Andrewcp (Apr 12, 2010)

Dave 

Do you have any more pictures of the car? 

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

Only this one showing the car as part of a train. It is fairly large for a two axle car. 









I was running on a friend's garden railroad. Regrettably, he has since passed away and the railroad is no more.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

